

Ask HN: What is the most interesting fact you've learned from HN?  - kumarski


======
kumarski
I'll kick it off: A $650 transmitter can disable an entire city’s 4G LTE
network <http://bgr.com/2012/11/15/4g-lte-network-jammer/>

------
impendia
I've always been a bit reflexively anti-business, having read horror stories
about Monsanto, some of the large banks, and other unethically run (IMHO)
corporations.

However, I've noticed that many HN readers are extremely pro-business, while
still hating the same companies and "evil" business practices that I do.
Indeed there was a thread where HNers were severely dumping on Monsanto, which
quickly got killed by PG, but which for me was the most enlightening thread
I've read here.

I've come to realize the (in retrospect obvious) fact that this is the correct
attitude: business creates wealth, and is inherently good, and it is perfectly
consistent to hate the practices of some large businesses while being pro-
business in general.

~~~
kumarski
Well put. I think the greatest criticisms come from industries that create
their own demand through covert legal measures.

------
pkamb
"You Should Probably Send More Email Than You Do"
<http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/05/31/can-i-get-your-email/>

